# Any one Know What this is?



## doorsmaniac (Apr 13, 2005)

Heres the picture.  Found it near an old Brick Yard.  Any Ideas?


----------



## digdug (Apr 13, 2005)

Is it made of cast iron?  It looks as if it is a decorative piece off an old cast iron stove. We found a complete stove in a crawl space under an old house. It had some similiar decorative scroll work pieces.  That is my guess anyway!


----------



## doorsmaniac (Apr 13, 2005)

It Dosent have the feel of cast iron, i may need to clean it up to be able to tell fully though.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Apr 14, 2005)

How big is it?and does it sit flat or is there a curve to it?It may be a drawer pull/handle.

 KAT


----------



## doorsmaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

Well Kitty its About A foot Long and about 2-3 inches wide.  It does not sit flat.  Hope that helps


----------



## lost marble (Apr 14, 2005)

Boot scraper maybe?  It could also explain why it was in a brickyard.

 http://www.le.ac.uk/emoha/leicester/bootscrapers.html


----------



## doorsmaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

Well Thats an interesting idea but i dont believe thats what it is....... looks to rounded.  Oh and in reply to Digdug on further inspection it is deffinetly cast iron.


----------



## digdug (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm still sticking with the cast iron stove/heater story!  But, who knows how it got to a Brickyard. Unless it came from an office that was there at one time.  The coal heater we found in the crawlspace was moved down there because the house eventually had gas lines ran into it and used gas space heaters.  We restored our coal heater and use it as an end table.


----------



## ronvae (Apr 14, 2005)

I like the stove theory, or maybe from a furnace, or even a piece from a decorative security fence of cast iron--near the gate?


----------



## doorsmaniac (Apr 15, 2005)

Speaking of coal there were lumps of coal ALL over the place.  I could have had a nice coal heater going for days!


----------

